# Lightroom 5.0 Ordner synchronisieren



## strukturart (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

leider funktioniert die Funktion: Ordner synchronisieren
nicht richtig. Ich muss jedes mal die Funktion erneut ausführen
das meine Bilder auf dem aktuellen Stand sind, eigentlich sollte
das doch automatisch ausgeführt werden.
Mach ich das was falsch?

Gruss John


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Februar 2015)

Hi,
vielleicht hilft dir dieser Film schon weiter: https://www.fototv.de/ordner_synchronisieren
Hier wird eigentlich ganz gut erklärt wie das mit dem Synchronisieren abläuft.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## strukturart (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jan,

danke für deine Antwort und den Link.
Habe gedacht es wird automatisch synchronisiert leider nicht.
Der Funktionsbeschrieb Ist aber auch etwas irreführend "....ist er immer auf dem neusten Stand...."

Gruss John


----------

